# recommended buttkicker movies



## big7ben7

What are some movies to watch with the buttkicker .I just watched transformers and mission impossible 3 and I got to say it was an experience.please tell me your other movies worth watching with the buttkicker


----------



## salvasol

big7ben7 said:


> What are some movies to watch with the buttkicker .I just watched transformers and mission impossible 3 and I got to say it was an experience.please tell me your other movies worth watching with the buttkicker


First of all ... Welcome :wave:

Here is a small list of  Movies with Bass  you'll find them around the middle of the page (Question # 9) :yes:

My favorites besides Transformers: U571, Master nad Commander, Star Wars I (pod race), Top Gun, Die Hard 4 (last one) ... just to mention a few.


----------



## big7ben7

Thanks salvasol ill try some of these out .I was just wondering where you set your high cut off frequency at.Also i have found out that i have to put more power to the amp on some movies .


----------



## salvasol

big7ben7 said:


> ... I was just wondering where you set your high cut off frequency at.Also i have found out that i have to put more power to the amp on some movies .


If I recall correctly ... low cut off switch in the off position; then High cut off in the on position ... mine is set at 60Hz or 70Hz (can't recall exactly) and the volume is less than half (I think is just one third) :scratchhead:

If you have to adjust the volume I assume is because the movie doesn't have a lot of bass (I felt that sometimes, there's some movies that you can really feel the bass :yay


----------



## Owen Bartley

Live Free or Die Hard was awesome with the Buttkickers, much more impressive than I was expecting!


----------



## tonyvdb

U571 will give your buttkickers a good workout.


----------



## salvasol

Spiderman 3 (where the flying skateboard??? appears was something :yes

What about Transformers??? ... War of the Worlds??? :bigsmile:


----------



## big7ben7

Ok just watched Star Trek: Insurrection wasn’t the best movie but the **** kickers made the movie way better .allot of explosions


----------



## salvasol

big7ben7 said:


> Ok just watched Star Trek: Insurrection wasn’t the best movie but the **** kickers made the movie way better .allot of explosions


Do you want to experience a :yay: effect??? ... look at Finding Nemo; the scene where the girl tap the tank :yes: ... then tell me about it :bigsmile:


----------



## thewire

I don't have a buttkicker, but I'm guessing that WOTW 2 the sequal would get the buttkickers going, as well as entertaining a good laugh or two.


----------



## salvasol

thewire said:


> ... I'm guessing that WOTW 2 the sequal would get the buttkickers going, as well as entertaining a good laugh or two.


WOTW 2??? ... Is that movie coming out??? :dontknow:


----------



## thewire

salvasol said:


> WOTW 2??? ... Is that movie coming out??? :dontknow:


I'm not sure when it came out but it was a very funny low budget film I saw. When it started I had to turn down my subwoofers because of loud tripods. The bass was not real low but very powerful, somewhere near 50Hz probobly. The movie features an abandon air force bass with magical planes, a spaceship that looks like a warehouse (I kid not they run out of a back door of a warehouse that is the spaceship), cars driving by the set in the middle of the supposed end of the world, and it gets better. The leading actor also has this face of concern the entire film. :sneeky:


----------



## big7ben7

Just watched Horton Hears a who .High recommended with the butt kickers.


----------



## Strype

I can't wait for the Blue-Ray release of LOTR series .....


----------



## waldo563

I second that...extended versions, of course.


----------



## the_rookie

I would say even a SD version of Lion King has some great bass scenes. The beginning where you have elephants walking. Overall not alot of bass, but some good scenes where it gets real low.

Also, Black hawk down for Blu Ray, Hitman had so much bass it actually blew my dads sub.


----------



## big7ben7

Just watched Valkyrie last night and that first scene was intense. To bad the rest of the movie had little base but that first 3 min was amazing with the butt kickers and my surround sound.


----------

